# What happens?



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a really stupid question but i'm just soooo curious.

Ok, if i were to buy 6 reds (babies), is there a possibility that in the future there would be a breeding pair? Because you can't tell whether there male or female, can you?

Well anyway, if i was to have a breeding pair who liked their home felt comfortable to do the business etc..If that was the case then i really wouldn't be able to raise the young, as i don't have the money and space, and i would really have no intention of raising them. So would the parents and the other fish eat them, do i let them do that?? What do i do, what have people done?

Stupid question as i said, but i am just very curious about what happens and what to do.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes the fry most likely would be eaten within a month if one or two do manage to live till a decent size then you could do a couple things. the easiest is to change the conditions to stop them from breeding. another option is to let nature take its course as long as you dont endup with too many fish. its very unlikely any will live to be large enough to affect your bio load. last ditch effort is to remove/ sell the parents to someone else and take the fry and grow two more out to replace the parents you sold.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

If you buy 6 reds, there is a 99% chance you would get at least one pair. If they did spawn, and everything was left as is, and the eggs hatched and lived, the babies would end up as feeders as soon as they got big enough to be recognized as food.


----------

